# CA's Plan to Lose More Businesses



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How fricken obvious and evil of the commies in CA. The lefty turds just gotta f over businesses and the middle class.



> SACRAMENTO - California lawmakers are targeting the expected windfall that companies in the state would see under the federal tax overhaul with a bill that would require businesses to turn over half to the state.
> 
> A proposed Assembly Constitutional Amendment by Assemblymen Kevin McCarty, D-Sacramento, and Phil Ting, D-San Francisco, would create a tax surcharge on California companies making more than $1 million so that half of their federal tax cut would instead go to programs that benefit low-income and middle-class families.


California Democrats want businesses to give half their tax-cut savings to state - SFGate


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah.. I read this this morning and couldn’t believe it. No wonder people and business are leaving. I swear they are really stupid. 

But my real concern is them leaving California. I don’t want them in Texas.. unless they are concervative. Otherwise, they come here (or Florida or Arizona) to escape the stupidity and the taxes, etc but they continue to vote the way that got them in that situation in the first place. That is the pure definiation of insanity and stupidity.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Why am I not one bit surprised.:vs_OMG:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> How fricken obvious and evil of the commies in CA. The lefty turds just gotta f over businesses and the middle class.
> 
> California Democrats want businesses to give half their tax-cut savings to state - SFGate


Between this, and the California Attorney General warning that any business that cooperates with ICE will be prosecuted.... I dont know why any business in CA isn't already in the process of relocating.

https://madhousenews.com/2018/01/ca...uted-if-they-cooperate-in-upcoming-ice-raids/


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Yeah.. I read this this morning and couldn't believe it. No wonder people and business are leaving. I swear they are really stupid.
> 
> But my real concern is them leaving California. I don't want them in Texas.. unless they are concervative. Otherwise, they come here (or Florida or Arizona) to escape the stupidity and the taxes, etc but they continue to vote the way that got them in that situation in the first place. That is the pure definiation of insanity and stupidity.


Oh come on not Arizona, we don't want them, how about New Mexico, the Blue leftest State on your Western border, they should get along just fine with all the illegals in NM.

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Where is all the money going to come from when there are no more businesses left to tax?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where is all the money going to come from when there are no more businesses left to tax?


Maybe they think Federal Grants. And if Trump refuses to provide...their liberal AG can just sue for it. :greedy_dollars::laughhard:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where is all the money going to come from when there are no more businesses left to tax?


That is the undeniable truth my friend. There is never, and never will be, enough of our money to make their utopia work.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where is all the money going to come from when there are no more businesses left to tax?


Do you think Democrats gave a rats ass about that consequence when they destroyed a once great city like Detroit?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Do you think Democrats gave a rats ass about that consequence when they destroyed a once great city like Detroit?


Of course not, it was really a rhetorical question.

Not only did they destroy the city, they destroyed thousands of families while "helping" them.

The same process is in motion here in Boston, it will take a few decades but the foundation is being set in place.

The "sanctuary city" status is helping accelerate the process.

It is well known here that tax monies from around the state are what floats Boston and the corrupt politicians.


----------

